# Normal prices for Nubians?



## KellyHM (Dec 11, 2010)

So my next question (being new to all this) is what a "normal" price for a good quality Nubian is.  I ran across a website of someone who lives right down the road (about 30 mins) and was hoping you all could give me some opinions as to #1 quality of the goats & #2 prices - are they reasonable?  I don't have a problem spending the money to get what I want, so long as I don't get duped.  Thanks for all your help!!

http://www.mybuddysnubians.com/2011_sales_list


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know what prices are like in your area  but that is kind of high for here unless it is top bloodlines with incredible milking ability. For those prices you should be able to kick butt in the show ring and the milking bucket.

You may want to familiarize yourself with the top bloodlines in Nubians. Then also find more websites with Nubians for sale in your area to see where prices fall.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 11, 2010)

The others I've found around Central FL that have pedigrees with show wins/milking stars/etc all seem to be similarly priced.  Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2010)

Could very well be that that is the going rate in your area but if they are also good quality, that is good.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree they seem a tad high, BUT...that's comparing IN prices to FL prices.

I don't see anywhere she's on milk (DHIR) test?

I would find prices like that around here on DHIR and National (not locally sanctioned) winning goats.

The plus side is they're CAE tested and do have a show background...

To me, milk in the bucket matters more than show wins...but ribbons sell kids, too.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 11, 2010)

Those ARE top bloodlines...NICE NICE goats.  And yeah, those prices are spot-on.  I don't care where you are - IN, GA, FL...you're gonna pay that for those bloodlines and show results.

If you're not so much looking for a show goat, or want a show goat on the cheap...look for kids out of FFs.  They're usually markedly lower (expect to pay $360+ still).


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 12, 2010)

You did not say what you wanted a nubian for. Brush clearer? Backyard pet? Friend for another goat? Foundation for your dairy herd? A 4-H show project? 
For my area those prices would be high for a brush clearer.

If you wanted to show goats, or have milking goats however, a well bred one would make a lot more sense. I'm sure Helmstead knows more about that than I do.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are some breeders from here "up North"...

http://risincreek.com/currentlyavailable

(I bought a doeling from him that hasn't turned out impressive at all.  
In fact I breed her boer every year.  So...a big price / name does not necessarily indicate 'worth'...)

http://www.amberwooddairygoats.com/html/j2k_capraio_ad.html

(This is where our buck, Chaos came from...at the very reasonable price of $250.00.  They sell doelings starting at $300.00 out of FF's.  This will be where my next doe comes from.)

Here's another breeder I've bought from:

http://rwfarms06.tripod.com/id1.html

This place I consider to be one of the best Nubian breeders out there.  She's on DHIR, LA, and she shows....

http://www.hoanbu.com/index.html

All of these breeders have good bloodlines and nice goats....Price (and 'worth'), like everything else, is subject to differing opinions.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

Those are some seriously gorgeous Nubians.  I'd keep them on my short list if I were you.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 12, 2010)

It really is all about what you want to accomplish.  I have Nubians for one reason...MILK.  We needed more for ourselves and our bottle kids.  So, I bought cheap Nubians who really MILK...but it was a gamble!  The farm I buy from doesn't milk, doesn't test for anything, never shows...etc etc.  Luckily, they have all tested negative for everything, have proven fairly easy keepers and milk like crazy.  I never have any intention of showing big goats...and when I breed these Nubians the offspring can be marketed as home milkers.  So, these cheap Nubians absolutely serve my purposes.

If I were to be wanting to start a marketable Nubian breeding program, though...I'd start with some nice goats.  You HAVE to, especially down south, or you'll never break even because the kids won't sell for squat.

Roll - before I moved...breeder after breeder down south warned me about pricing up here.  This area of the US is KNOWN for underselling, especially Nigerians.  I think  you're spoiled!  I had to make an 8 hour trip, BTW...to pick up my cheap Nubians LOL...couldn't find any registered Nubians in GA for under $350...that weren't sick.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> have proven fairly easy keepers


I completely agree with the other stuff you said, but are you CRAZY??!!    I did note the qualifier "fairly," so I'm thinking you meant easy keepers _for a Nubian _... 

Don't kill me folks, I'm not hating.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep, _for a Nubian_...if ya don't wanna see their complete skeletal anatomy!   They do eat as much as my horses each meal when they're in milk... but I like my dairy goats pretty well conditioned.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yep, _for a Nubian_...if ya don't wanna see their complete skeletal anatomy!   They do eat as much as my horses each meal when they're in milk... but I like my dairy goats pretty well conditioned.


Gotta love 'em anyway.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks again for all the replies!  I'm assuming FF means first freshening?  

My Nubians are mainly my pets (love them!).  However, with that being said I would like to get into showing and milking, and would like to be able to sell kids for a decent price to recoup SOME of my expenses for feeding them.  I don't expect them to pay me, but being able to sell kids for $300+ instead of $150 would be nice.  I also want them disease free.

The first 2 girls I bought off Craigslist are gorgeous and good milkers, BUT they tested CAE positive and I found out later the breeder KNEW their dam had CAE and still let her raise them.    However, at the time I bought them I wasn't aware of all that, so I guess I'm a little gun shy now and feel like it's worth the money to buy from someone who is a little more vigilent.  (These girls will be going to their "retirement" home in the spring before any new Nubians are introduced.)


----------



## mossyStone (Dec 12, 2010)

Here in my area Northwesten Washington State.. A well bred Nubain doe, ADGA papered tested, on milk test ect ect can go for 500.00 plus.. FF out of these herds can go for 250.00 Well bred bucks 300.00 out of proven sire and dams.

And then on craigs list you can find Nubians for 150.00 and under....


Mossy Stone Home to

Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 12, 2010)

If you are looking for top quality show animals that will milk well and are guaranteed to be in good health, that looks like a nice place to go. Yeah, they're pricey...but not out of line, I'd say. I don't have anything to compare to here, I have a tough time selling registered purebred LaMancha doelings from good show bloodlines and tested for everything for $100, since the farm down the road sells "LaManchas" (i.e. elf eared goats of questionable heritage with obvious Boer style coloration--but it has an udder, so it must be a good milk goat, right?) for $20 apiece, with no paperwork, no tests, no disbudding.


----------



## phoenixmama (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with the previous posters...I'm in Arizona.  Not too far from here we've got M's Sagebrush Acres, Six M Galaxy, Jacob's Pride...all into showing.  Those kids sell for minimum of $600.  We also have a couple really great grade A dairies that get some their breeding stock from these herds, and do the DHIR stuff but are in goats for the milk so kids go for $300-$400.  

I paid $350 a piece for my two doelings.  Lots of SG titles, Elite sires, top ten milkers, and more stars then I can count...but their mamas were first fresheners.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 15, 2010)

I have an appointment tomorrow to go and see the farm that I posted the link to.  I'm planning on putting a deposit on a kid from very nice lines for $500 and possibly a second one out of a FF for $350.  Plus the person who runs the farm has invited me over when she does her linear apprasial so I can have mine done cheap!  And she's going to help me get set up with showing, DHIR, etc.


----------



## phoenixmama (Dec 15, 2010)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I have an appointment tomorrow to go and see the farm that I posted the link to.  I'm planning on putting a deposit on a kid from very nice lines for $500 and possibly a second one out of a FF for $350.  Plus the person who runs the farm has invited me over when she does her linear apprasial so I can have mine done cheap!  And she's going to help me get set up with showing, DHIR, etc.


Sounds like that will work out just great!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 15, 2010)

Why is the offspring of a first freshener worth less?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Why is the offspring of a first freshener worth less?


They are 'unproven'.  
Even the best uddered doe and a great buck can occasionally throw an off kid.  Dairy goats are usually given until their 2nd freshening before they're truly evaluated as far as keep, show, cull, etc.

An ff who can go out a month after kidding and win GCH yearling milker....her kids will be worth more next year.

I have a doe who didn't truly bloom until her third kidding.  
She was actually going to go on my 'sell' list.  But her 3rd year udder was WOW.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 16, 2010)

I had a ff that I was gonna sell, simple because she was so small in stature, but boy what an udder she had!!, she was the last to be dried off. I don't see where prices in my area are very good. Locally there's few people who raises Nubians, it's mostly boer county here. I seem to have a hard time getting good prices for my kids, and they come from great sires, and dames, it's like they can't see the bigger picture. I always give a health record copy to anyone who buys and let them know what feed they are on and ect. Wish I could get 200 out of a bottle baby or one just weaned. my young registered kid doelings, I did get 100.00 out of them, I'm sure they were worth more. But people here just need milk goats, and really that's why I have them. I don't show, but have a good breeding program.


----------

